# nexus 7 or tablets user



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

What are u guys using for mobile wifi connection? I planning on going nexus 7 and wanted to know what to use for wifi connection.


Mike


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Just tethered to my phone, on my old phone I used Bluetooth tethering, can't get it to work on the new one so I typically use USB tethering (charges the phone at the same time) or wifi tethering.


----------



## cmac06 (Aug 22, 2014)

iPhone tethering or the mobile hotspot (Verizon) for occasions where AT&T reception is poor.


----------



## charliekwin (Apr 22, 2012)

Bluetooth tether to my phone (Nexus 5). Tasker can automate the whole process (though I never got it working 100% reliably).


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

charliekwin said:


> Tasker can automate the whole process (though I never got it working 100% reliably).


Glad to hear I am not the only person who has trouble getting Tasker to do something 100% of the time reliably!


----------

